
Warhol photography archives publicly available - ohjeez
https://news.stanford.edu/2018/10/12/cantor-arts-center-stanford-libraries-collaborate-make-warhol-photography-archives-publicly-available/
======
sys_64738
Andy Warhol was a legend.

~~~
martyvis
Maybe. But I wonder if all the photos how many would be considered legendary?
I mean, I suspect if you viewed the vast majority outside of the context of
"Taken by A. Warhol". The article of course does acknowledge at least some to
be mundane. I know I do sometimes take many more photos than I should - those
that at best I find slightly amusing. Surely many of his would hardly rate.

~~~
sys_64738
Art without an artist's signature is worth much less than with. What Warhol
was able to do once he had a reputation was create the situation to have these
"mundane" photos taken. In other words, he was the driver as celebs were drawn
to his reputation.

------
anon4738383
Groovy. Reminds me of a news piece on fabrication of and the gray area of
authenticity when it comes to "Warhol's" works due to collective art
production, replicability of techniques used and prolificness.

